# Abstandshalter Obsidian 650D



## Dr_Dunkel (29. September 2013)

Hallo Bluebeard!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Abstandshalter des Obsidian 650D. Da ich vor kurzem mein Mainboard wechseln musste ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Gewinde der Abstandshalter irgendwie "ausgenudelt" sind. Natürlich waren bisher immer alle Mainboardschrauben gerade so handfest angezogen, sodass hier keine Spannung entstehen kann. Keinesfalls habe ich ein Gewinde durch zuviel Druck überdreht. 

Deswegen wundert es mich, dass sich keine einzige Mainboardschraube angemessen handfest anziehen lässt. Bei 2-3en wackelt die Schraube sogar darin herum. Die anderen sind einigermaßen so fest, dass das Mainboard nicht herunterfällt. 

Um vorweg zu greifen - die verwendeten Schrauben sind die richtigen. Meine Frage wäre also: Kann man die Abstandshalter wechseln? Und wenn ja, kann man welche als Ersatz bekommen?


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2013)

Hi Dr_Dunkel,

mach bitte mal eine RMA Anfrage auf: KLICK!

Wir haben die Schrauben und Abstandshalter als Ersatzteil und können da sicherlich etwas arrangieren für dich.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. Oktober 2013)

Ah alles klar. Vielen Dank erstmal für die Hilfe! Ich werde demnächst Rückmeldung geben...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Zeit dafür, doch nun gebe ich wie versprochen mein Resümee ab. Also eines vorweg: Ich hoffe, dass Corsair irgendwann mal auf die Idee kommt, auch Leute mit Deutschkenntnissen für den Email Support einzustellen bzw. überhaupt eine deutsche Seite mit Supportformular. Es ist ja nicht selbstverständlich, dass jeder perfekt englisch kann, auch wenn ich mich selbst relativ gut auszudrücken weiß. 

Als nächstes finde ich es Käse, dass man gezwungen wird, ein Produkt aus der Ersatzteileübersicht auszuwählen, damit man die Mail wegschicken kann. Das ist ja meine Frage gewesen, ob es bestimmte Teile überhaupt gibt.  Die Liste ist recht unübersichtlich und zweitens fragte ich ja explizit nach Abstandshaltern (zuerst auf deutsch natürlich). Nachdem knapp 4-5 Tage später einer auf englisch geantwortet hatte, musste ich erst nochmal in seiner Sprache erklären, worum es überhaupt geht. Kaum verwunderlich, dass ich zum einen das von mir ausgewählte 650D Schraubenset und noch ein Standardschraubenset mit 1 Abstandshalter bekommen hatte (wennauch sehr schnell).

Nichtsdestotrotz, mein Problem ist gelöst, denn die mitgelieferten Mainboardschrauben halten seltsamerweise besser als meine bisherigen, sodass ich vorerst auf den Tausch der Abstandshalter verzichten kann. Sozusagen bin ich mit dem Ergebnis und der Abwicklung an sich sehr zufrieden, mit der umständlichen Zielführung und Gestaltung des Supports jedoch nicht wirklich. Ich will jetzt hier nicht undankbar erscheinen, denn das bin ich keineswegs. Ich halte es aber für angebracht, mal ein paar konstruktive Eindrücke loszuwerden.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Dr_Dunkel,

erst mal schön, dass du an die benötigten Teile gekommen bist und vielen Dank für deine Kritik an dem Support. Deine Anmerkungen werden an die verantwortlichen Leute weitergegeben.

Man kann seine Anfrage stets auf Deutsch stellen. Dies ist kein Problem und wird nach Möglichkeit auch von einem deutschsprachigen Support-Mitarbeiter beantwortet. Bei nicht eindeutig zu identifizierenden Ersatzteilen wird unsererseits noch zusätzlich nachgebohrt. Dies soll den falschen Versand von Teilen verhindern, denn dann ist der Ärger meist doppelt so groß wenn man mit den falschen Ersatzteilen dasteht.

Sofern man bei der Auswahl der Teile sich nicht sicher ist, sollte man das eigentliche Produkt was man hat, z.B. das Gehäuse eingeben. Dann kann man textlich klären was man genau benötigt. Aber keine Frage, die Auswahlmöglichkeit ist Verbesserungswürdig und es wird daran gearbeitet.

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Anmerkungen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bluebeard! Danke für das Feedback und Verständnis. Das wäre schon top, wenn der Support noch ein bisschen an Qualität zulegt. Denn eure Produkte sind schonmal in den meisten Fällen 1A. Ich mal gespannt, ob sich da in Zukunft noch was tut - nutzen wird es ja auf jeden Fall beiden Seiten.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Oktober 2013)

Freut mich zu hören, dass du ansonsten mit den Produkten zufrieden bist. Supportseitig arbeiten wir stetig daran uns zu verbessern und Feedback wie deines ist dafür sehr wichtig. Danke nochmals.


----------

